# Atlanta RC



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Open first series is a blind with a dry pop, followed by a triple with 2 retired. Don't know if it's by invitation or not; 1st setup (2 series) will NOT finish today.

kg


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Keep us posted Keith......also, any Derby news would be great....Go LOUIE !!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

7 out of the 23 called back to last series of the Open ran today....remaining 16 will run tomorrow....water quad with two retired.

No other news....

kg


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Derby anyone?


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

> Derby anyone?


Derby finished 2 series today.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

*Russ*

Good Luck Russ!!!!!
I'm pulling for the young Louie this week!!!
Tell Leadhead not to screw him up!!
CB


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks Russell.


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Where are our usual "informants"?


----------



## gerrimitchell (Aug 10, 2005)

*qual*

I heard that Bo Taylor got second in the qual with Dusty.


----------



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

Any further news from the Derby


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Amateurs swept the Open....sorry, no dog names....

1st: Bill Wertz
2nd: Gary Unger
3rd: Jeff Talley
4th: Joe Cooper
RJ Connie Cleveland
several jams awarded

Derby still underway.....

kg


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

K G said:


> Amateurs swept the Open....sorry, no dog names....
> 
> 1st: Bill Wertz
> 2nd: Gary Unger
> ...


SWEEEEET!!!!!!


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Derby

1st Rosa - Brown
2nd Louie - Ledford
3rd Blue - Arthur
4th Allie - Arthur

RJ Fannie - Arthur

Had ten other jams. Andy Sniper got a jam.


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks GA. His littermate was running also.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

His littermate went out in the 2nd. Sniper ran a nice trial.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

K G said:


> Amateurs swept the Open....sorry, no dog names....
> 
> 1st: Bill Wertz
> 2nd: Gary Unger
> ...


was that 2nd with Rough?????


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

I am pretty sure it was with Rough.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> was that 2nd with Rough?????


yes it was


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> yes it was


GO Rough!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats to Connie for her RJ! Was it with Aaron or Caleb?


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Mark Chase said:


> Congrats to Connie for her RJ! Was it with Aaron or Caleb?


It was Aaron.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Qual results?

Mike


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

1st #7 Hugh Arthur
2nd #31 Bo Taylor
3rd #8 Keith Farmer
4th #33 Jon Ahlstrand
RJ #18 Mike Ough

Sorry I do not have the jams

Anyone know how the Am turned out??


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Hugh and Clint on Sister's win!

Michael, check your messages!!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations to Bill And FC/AFC Coolwater's Ice Tiger on thier first place in the Open. Ice was out of trials for a year and a half because of a leg injury. Ice is back running with titanium screws in his leg. The Vet who did the operation did not know if Ice would ever be able to compete again.


----------

